

Securing the Internet of Things - preek
https://voicerepublic.com/venues/internet-of-things-conference/talks/securing-the-internet-of-things

======
Sami_Lehtinen
We don't need to see a talk about it. We already know, it's going to fail
spectacularly. Tons of cheap stuff with absolutely crappy software connected
directly to the net. There's absolutely no hope, it would be secure.

